# Ozone the Home, had 1st good BM in a year!!



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Its real - I had the house Ozonated, I breathed a lot of it, and today i am a happy camper. This is the best morning I've had in 20 years. Wow to me!! Two large turds, no pains, no bloating, not fainting! Nothing else can account for it. Now for more - there is other oxygen/ozone treatments to find. The water drops have worked well for me too. Anyone know of O2 treatments other than these? Anyone use ozone up their bum or vagina? [I didn't have my own hose, and the guy wouldn't have been impressed if I had used his hose!].


----------

